# recommendations



## science

1. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor (op. 111)
2. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
3. Schubert: String Quintet in C (D 956)
4. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
5. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
6. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor
7. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (op. 131) 
8. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E (op. 109)
9. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor (op. 18) 
10. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor (K. 626)
11. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G (op. 58) 
12. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor (K. 550)
13. Mahler: Symphony #2, "Resurrection"
14. Bach: Goldberg Variations (BWV 988)
15. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat (op. 20)
16. Dvorák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World" (op. 95, B. 178) 
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor (op. 132)
18. Lutoslawski: Symphony #3
19. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor (op. 30)
20. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D (op. 35)
21. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
22. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B (op. 8)
23. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B flat (D. 960)
24. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat "Eroica" (op. 55) 
25. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor (op. 93)
26. Stravinsky: The Firebird
27. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor (op. 125)
28. Chopin: Nocturnes
29. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor (op. 34)
30. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat (op. 44)
31. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor (K. 466)
32. Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet (op. 64)
33. Schubert: Winterreise (op. 89, D 911)
34. Bach: Cello Suite #5 in C minor (BWV 1011)
35. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater 
36. Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3
37. Messiaen: Quatuor pour le fin du temps
38. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (op. 35)
39. Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat (op. 40)
40. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A (K 581)
41. Debussy: La mer, trois esquisses symphoniques pour orchestre
42. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A (op. 92)
43. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B flat minor (op. 23)
44. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor (op. 98)
45. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A (op. 82)
46. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
47. Stravinsky: Petrushka
48. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor (op. 10)
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Ravel: String Quartet in F
51. Schubert: Symphony 8 in B minor, "Unfinished" (D759)
52. Brahms: A German Requiem (op. 45)
53. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D (op. 77)
54. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier" (op. 106)
55. Haydn: Piano Sonata in E flat (Hob XVI.52)
56. Berg: Violin Concerto
57. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor (op. 15)
58. Mozart: Don Giovanni
59. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C (op. 26)
60. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor (op. 68)
61. Smetana: Má Vlast 
62. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta (Sz. 106)
63. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
64. Gorecki: Symphony #3
65. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A flat (op. 110)
66. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
67. Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro (K. 492)
68. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden" (D.810)
69. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A (D.959)
70. Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F (op. 135)
71. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B flat
72. Ligeti: Horn Trio
73: Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor (op. 57)
74. Bach: Violin Partita #2 (Chaconne in d) (BWV 1004)
75. Stravinsky: Agon
76. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D (op. 61)
77. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G 
78. Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E flat minor (op. 111)
79. Mahler: Symphony #5
80. Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" (BWV 82)
81. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor (op. 26)
82. Barber: Piano Concerto (op. 38)
83. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
84. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A (Sz. 125)
85. Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B flat (op. 130) with Grosse Fuge (op. 133)
86. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout" (D. 667)
87. Haydn: String Quartet in C "Emperor" (op. 76.3)
88. Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timani and Strings in G minor
89. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
90. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
91. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
92. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, "Ghost" 
93. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C "Jupiter" (K. 551)
94. Bach: Concerto for 2 violins, strings & continuo in D minor (BWV 1043)
95. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for harp, strings, flute & clarinet 
96. Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F "Razumovsky #1" (op. 59.1)
97. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
98. Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B minor (op. 104)
99. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor (op. 54)
100. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands (D. 940)
101. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D (op. 123)
102. R.Strauss: Four Last Songs 
103. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
104. Dvorák: Symphony #7 in D minor (op. 70)
105. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor (op. 38)
106. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C "Waldstein" (op. 56)
107. Tallis: Spem in Alium
108. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E flat (op. 107)
109. Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor (BWV 1060)
110. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G (op. 78)
111. Borodin: String Quartet #2
112. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E flat (op. 82)
113. Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht / Transfigured Night (op. 4)
114. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral" (op. 68)
115. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat (op. 47)
116. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto in A minor (op. 99)
117. Haydn: String Quartet in D minor "Quinten" or "Fifths" (op. 76.2)
118. Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor (K 427)
119. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor (op. 47)
120. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
121. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (op. 43)
122. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C "Great" (D 944)
123. Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E flat (op. 127)
124. Mahler: Symphony #9
125. Britten: War Requiem (op. 66)
126. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (op. 16)
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Nørgård: Symphony #3
129. Respighi: The Pines of Rome
130. Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 "Organ" in C minor (op. 78)
131. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E flat "Harp" (op. 74)
132. Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
133. Chopin: 24 Preludes (op. 28)
134. Mahler: Symphony #4
135. Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor (op. 129)
136. Barber: Violin Concerto (op. 14)
137. Beethoven: String Quartet #9 "Rasumovsky #3" in C (op. 59.3)
138. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat "Archduke" (Op. 97)
139. Rossini: Stabat Mater
140. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2 in A (op. 81)
141. Mahler: Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand" in E flat
142. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor "Serioso" (op. 95)
143. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B flat (op. 99, D 898)
144. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
145. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
146. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor (op. 64)
147. Dvorák: String Quartet #12 in F, "American" (op. 96)
148. Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion
149. Bach: Trio Sonatas for Organ (BWV 525-530)
150. Debussy: Nocturnes
151. Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor "Razumovsky #2" (op. 59.2)
152. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
153. Bartok: Piano Concerto #1
154. Strauss: Metamophosen
155. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D (op. 19)
156. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A (op. 141)
157. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
158. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C "Elvira Madigan" (K 467)
159. Janácek: Sinfonietta
160. Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E flat, op. 100
161. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E flat "Les Adieux" (op. 81a)
162. Franck: Violin Sonata in A
163. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A (op. 69)
164. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor 
165. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in A "Dissonance" (K 465)
166. Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes (op. 33a)
167. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
168. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A (op. 101)
169. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G (D 887)
170. Falla: Harpsichord Concerto
171. Stravinsky: Symphony of Pslams
172. Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4 (HWV 289-294)
173. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
174. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler 
175. Verdi: Otello
176. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E flat (K 364)
177. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
178. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, "Appassionata" (op. 57)
179. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
180. Rebel: Les élémens
181. Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (op. 45)
182. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor (op. 67)
183. Bernstein: Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety"
184. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E flat (S. 124)
185. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique" (op. 74)
186. Vaughan-Williams: Job: A Masque for Dancing
187. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E flat, "Emperor" (op. 73)
188. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor (op. 37)
189. Debussy: Préludes
190. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G (op. 36)
191. Copland: El Salón México
192. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute and Piano
193. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A (K 488)
194. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat (op. 83)
195. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor (op. 64)
196. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
197. Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E flat minor (op. 144)
198. Albéniz: Suite española (op. 47)
199. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
200. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus


----------



## science

201. Harrison: Piano Concerto 
202. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian" (op. 90)
203. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
204. Schubert: Fantasy in C, "Wanderer" (op. 15, D 760)
205. Hovhaness: Symphony #50, "Mt. St. Helens" (op. 360)
206. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor (op. 11)
207. Glazunov: The Seasons (op. 67)
208. Debussy: Images pour orchestre 
209. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A "Turkish" (K 219)
210. W. Schumann: Violin Concerto
211. Allegri: Miserere
212. Elgar: Symphony #1 in A flat (op. 55)
213. Dvorak: Piano Trio #4 in E minor "Dumky"
214. Haydn: Mass in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass" (Hob. XXII.11)
215. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" (op. 25)
216. Schumann: Fantasie in C (op. 17)
217. Adams: Shaker Loops
218. Nielsen: Aladdin Suite
219. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
220. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor (op. 49)
221. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor
222. Milhaud: La Création du monde
223. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K.515
224. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C (op. 15)
225. Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A "Turkish" (K 331)
226. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
227. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
228. Debussy: Études pour piano
229. Faure: Requiem in D minor (op. 48)
230. Falla: El Amor Brujo
231. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F (op. 90)
232. Carter: Quintet for Piano & Strings (1997)
233. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
234. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
235. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1 (op. 10)
236. Walton: Symphony #1 in B flat minor
237. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor (op. 13)
238. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
239. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C (K 503)
240. Bartók: String Quartet #5 (Sz. 102)
241. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été (op. 7)
242. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn (op. 56a)
243. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
244. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
245. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor (op. 49)
246. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 (op. 35)
247. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor (op. 10)
248. Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
249. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor
250. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
251. Verdi: Il Trovatore
252. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 "Moonlight" in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2
253. Finzi : Clarinet Concerto
254. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
255. Villa-Lobos: Choros #8
256. Bartok: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
257. Berg: Three Orchestral Pieces
258. Davies: Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise
259. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
260. Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace
261. Abel: Drexel Manuscript
262. Beethoven: String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18.1
263. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony
264. Bach: The Art of Fugue
265. Dutilleux: Second Symphony
266. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #2
267. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
268. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 
269. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
270. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit 
271. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
272. Puccini: Tosca
273. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung 
274. Monteverdi: Vespers
275. Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition
276. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat 
277. Rochberg: Concord Quartets
278. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
279. Shostakovich : Piano Concerto No.2 in F
280. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
281. Suk: Fantastic Scherzo
282. Stockhausen: Gruppen 
283. Bruckner: Symphony #4 
284. Schubert: Quartettsatz in C minor
285. Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N., Op.7
286. Varèse: Amériques
287. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
288. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
289. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
290. Schubert: Impromptus
291. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
292. Ravel: La Valse 
293. Varèse: Ionisation
294. Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
295. Webern: Symphony, op. 21
296. Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803
297. Kurtág: Kafka Fragments
298. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
299. Handel: Messiah
300. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
301. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
302. Xenakis: Mists
303. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
304. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
305. Bach: A Musical Offering
306. Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind"
307. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
308. Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata
309. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Etoiles
310. Bruckner: Symphony #7
311. Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto
312. Handel: Coronation Anthems
313. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
314. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C major, Hoboken 1/82
315. Paderewski: Piano Concerto
316. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
317. Stravinsky: Les Noces
318. J. Strauss: Kaizer-Waltzer, Op. 437
319. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat Major, Op. 83
320. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
321. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
322. Pergolesi: Stabat mater
323. Verdi: La Traviata
324. Mahler: Symphony #6
325. Haydn: The Creation
326. Wagner: Götterdämmerung
327. Rachmaninov: Vespers
328. Lutoslawski: Musique Funèbre (In Memoriam Bela Bartok)
329. Zelenka: Trio Sonata #2 in G Minor, ZWV 181
330. Mendelssohn: A midsummer night's dream (incidental music)
331. Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte
332. Puccini: La Boheme
333. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
334. Scriabin: Prometheus, Poem of Fire
335. Holst: The Planets
336. R. Strauss: Salome
337. Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto in B flat
338. Ravel : Bolero
339. Reich: Drumming
340. Berg: Piano Sonata
341. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
342. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
343. Alfven: Symphony #4
344. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C Minor, D. 958
345. Bruckner: Symphony #6
346. Poulenc: Dialogues of the Carmelites
347. Shostakovich: Symphony #7
348. Debussy: Jeux
349. Dutilleux: Piano Sonata
350. Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
351. Verdi: Rigoletto
352. Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach
353. Schubert: Symphony #5
354. Sibelius: Symphony #2
355. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
356. Górecki: String Quartet #2
357. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
358. Sibelius: Kullervo
359. Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain
360. Schubert: Piano Sonata in A Minor (D. 789)
361. Lindberg: Kraft
362. Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37
363. Bridge: The Sea
364. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
365. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
366. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
367. Suk: Asrael Symphony
368. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
369. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
370. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms 
371. Spohr: Octet 
372. Wagner: Parsifal
373. Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K.516
374. Adams: Harmonium
375. Mahler: Symphony #3
376. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
377. Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
378. Copland: Appalachian Spring
379. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
380. Coates: Symphony #1
381. Dvorak: Symphony #8
382. Schumann: Concertstuck in F major for Four Horns, Op. 86
383. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
384. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
385. Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden
386. Charpentier: Te Deum
387. MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel 
388. Langgaard: Symphony #1
389. Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
390. Brahms: Double Concerto
391. Franck: Symphony in D minor
392. Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs
393. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
394. Ligeti: Requiem
395. Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K.478
396. Faure: Pavane, Op. 50
397. Zelenka: Missa dei Filii
398. Schubert: Mass #6 in E Flat
399. Debussy: Rapsodie for alto saxophone
400. Saariaho: Graal Théâtre


----------



## science

401. Honegger: Symphony #2
402. Mondonville: Six Sonatas Op. 3
403. Albéniz: Iberia
404. Janácek: Glagolská M&#353;e
405. Britten: Les Illuminations
406. Rameau: Dardanus 
407. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
408. Chopin: Etudes
409. Josquin: Missa pange lingua
410. Bach: Partita for Solo Violin #3 in E Major 
411. Revueltas: Sensemayá 
412. Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in Bb Major
413. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 74/3 "Rider"
414. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
415. Mahler: Symphony #7
416. Berio: Epifanie 
417. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 33/3 "Bird"
418. Bruckner: Te Deum
419. Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
420. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
421. Brahms: 7 Fantasias, op. 116
422. Hummel: Mandolin Concerto 
423. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
424. Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
425. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
426. Haydn: Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"
427. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
428. Gounod: Faust
429. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
430. Xenakis: Pleiades
431. Mahler: Songs of a Wayfarer
432. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ Hob.XX:2
433. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E Flat, Op.87
434. Copland: Rodeo
435. Adès: Powder Her Face
436. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"
437. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
438. Reich: Different Trains
439. Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G Major, Op. 111
440. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
441. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Op.46
442. Ravel: Piano Trio
443. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C, "Singulière"
444. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
445. Verdi: Aida
446. Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
447. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
448. Szymanowski: Symphony #3 (Song of the Night)
449. Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R.V. Troussova
450. Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
451. Grieg: Peer Gynt
452. Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B Flat, Op. 60
453. Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
454. Ligeti: String Quartet #2 
455. Griffes: Piano Sonata
456. Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses, #1 in C Major ("Die 4 Weltalter")
457. Byrd: Infelix Ego 
458. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
459. Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin (Orchestral) 
460. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children: A Cycle of Songs on Texts by Federico García Lorca
461. Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer
462. Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, Op. 72
463. Górecki: Kleines Requiem Für Eine Polka
464. Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5 in D Major
465. Tavener: The Protecting Veil
466. Hovhaness: Symphony no.2 "Mysterious Mountain"
467. Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
468. Shostakovich: Symphony #8
469. Bax: Tintagel
470. Lutoslawski: String Quartet
471. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D major, 'Pastoral'
472. Penderecki: Symphony #1
473. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande 
474. Haydn: Symphony #96 in D Major
475. Adams: Harmonielehre
476. MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood
477. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
478. Bellini: I Capuletti e i Montecchi
479. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
480. Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 36, "Enigma" 
481. Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor (BWV 1041)
482. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
483. Reich: Tehillim
484. Castillon: Piano Concerto in D, Op. 12
485. Janacek: Jenufa
486. Brahms: Symphony #2
487. Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement
488. Copland: Billy the Kid
489. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
490. Handel: Water Music
491. Kancheli: Symphony #5
492. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4 in F minor, op.36
493. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
494. Satie: Gymnopédies
495. Wagner: Die Walküre
496. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
497. Puccini: Turandot
498. Puccini: Madame Butterfly
499. Schumann: Symphonic Études, Op. 13
500. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
501. Glass: Satyagraha
502. Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges (Suite)
503. Sibelius: Symphony #3
504. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
505. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
506. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
507. Satie: Gnossiennes
508. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
509. Berio: Sinfonia
510. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
511. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #5
512. Stockhausen: Stimmung
513. Wagner: Das Rheingold
514. Wagner: Siegfried
515. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major 
516. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin 
517. Anonymous (fl. 16th c.): Coventry Carol
518. Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier
519. Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
520. Schoenberg: Erwartung
521. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
522. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
523. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
524. Honegger: Symphony #3
525. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
526. Bach: St. John Passion
527. Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field
528. Beethoven: Violin Sonata in A, Op 47 "Kreutzer"


----------



## science

My comments:

This list is from another site, and though I participated in the creation of it, it is not primarily of my creation.

The differences between this list and the one we're creating on this board can be explained primarily by three things:

1) different participants, with their different tastes, different favorites, different priorities (i.e. almost no opera on that list; much less post-modernism on ours); and,

2) a slightly different method, particularly the fact that on the talkclassical list every vote has to include a negative vote, so it is harder for a single individual to get anything enshrined by themselves, and impossible to do so without the tacit approval of the participants as a whole, rendering the talkclassical list more conservative; and,

3) the participants who created the other list went for "splitting" while talkclassical went for "lumping" works like the Brandenburg Concertos, Haydn's op. 64 quartets, Wagner's Ring, and so on.

I don't think there's any way to minimize those three variables, and I could imagine a good argument that doing so would not be desirable (especially with regard to #1 and #3).

I think the lists are complementary rather than better or worse, and I also appreciate the DDD and WKU sites, though DDD stopped at 200 and WKU didn't rank anything.

I intend to continue making lists like this for the next decade or so, "god-willing." I'd like the lists to get up to at least 1000 works, I'd love it if they even went far beyond that. I've learned so much from both processes, and frankly, the more participants the better. The differences in the lists are as interesting as the lists themselves. In fact, the lists are surely unduly similar as a result of my participation in both processes, i.e. the inclusion of Rebel's Elements on both lists, which would probably not have made either list without me.

Eventually, here on TalkClassical, I will compile (or help someone else compile) a similar list - all genres - using the method that is used on the "Top Recommended" projects here, now that I've _finally_ figured out how that actually works. Inevitably that will be fairly similar to the talkclassical list currently being created, primarily because many of the participants will be the same, but it will also be different, because those participants will have discovered new favorites and changed their minds about old favorites, not all of the participants will be the same, and most of all because a different method will produce different results. I'm enormously excited about this project, but I don't want to proceed with it until the current project has finished and been inactive for a few weeks. Of course I'm not at all sure when that will be....


----------

